# Told Someone About My Anxiety



## Lithium4 (Nov 23, 2007)

Today I told my father about my anxiety problems. He basically said he always suspected something was up. It went better than I expected, considering that in ten years, I had never discussed it with a single person. Anyway, we'll see how it goes, maybe now when I'm out with him, I won't be so worried about having a panic attack.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Great work Ryan! I remember the first time it slipped out to someone was about 6 months ago, when I accidentally revealed it to my ex girlfriend. It was such a relief when I let it off my chest, as before that I was not even on SAS, so it was basically something I lived with by myself for a long time.

Since then I have told several friends about it, and I have SAS. It is nice being able to have people know things like that about you, keeping it bottled in can be a burden.

Great job though, and congrats!!


----------



## tomcoldaba (Jul 1, 2007)

Great job Ryan!



slicenrice said:


> Since then I have told several friends about it, and I have SAS. It is nice being able to have people know things like that about you, keeping it bottled in can be a burden.


 :ditto

I have told a few people and I feel liberated. The more people I tell the less is my anxiety. One note of caution. I don't want sympathy from people because I have SA.


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

Great stuff! Glad it worked out


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

yeah, I told one childhood friend and said:"you cant be scared man" you have to have control in your life. I said nothing arguing with a healthy human being would be pointless for me.


----------



## ezpk (Feb 11, 2008)

Good job! i just told my dad i wanted therapy, you should do the same.


----------



## I_am_me (Dec 12, 2006)

tomcoldaba said:


> Great job Ryan!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel the same, the more people I tell the stronger I feel. You may be suprised to find out how many people have anxiety and or depression. It is as if when I tell someone about my anxiety that opens the line of communication for them to talk about their anxieties as well. It lets me know that I am not the only one. I have not received one single bad reaction from anyone yet. Instead I get people wanting to hear how I feel.


----------



## I_am_me (Dec 12, 2006)

By the way, congratulations!!!! :banana


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Incidentally, I told my boss today. The sad thing is that I didn't do it by choice. I was cornered and thanks to my state of panic I let it slip. Anyways, she didn't take it too badly. Was very supportive actually. Even promised to help me get some professional help. May not have to quit after all. Just hope it doesn't end up being the hot-topic for office gossip, but, if it does, my working days are over.


----------



## glennz20 (May 1, 2007)

Good for you! That's great.


----------



## cr17 (Jan 17, 2008)

Do you think most people already realize?


----------



## tomcoldaba (Jul 1, 2007)

cr17 said:


> Do you think most people already realize?


You are right! People realize you are quiet. When I applied for an apartment the woman in the rental office me told that the management prohibits loud parties. But she said you are a very quiet person; you dont have to worry about this rule. She figured me out in 5 minutes.

Might as well tell people you have SA and feel liberated.


----------



## Lithium4 (Nov 23, 2007)

I think there's something wrong with me, because I don't feel liberated at all, despite what I've been told. Telling my father was a bit out of necessity. He had been asking me for a long time to take a trip with him, and I just couldn't get myself together enough to say yes.

But it was also on the advice of my therapist and any reading I've done on the subject. But I don't feel liberated, I'm paranoid that somehow word will get around, I'm finding it hard facing my family now.


----------



## Lithium4 (Nov 23, 2007)

cr17 said:


> Do you think most people already realize?


In my case, I'm sure those close to me have had some idea, but they couldn't say for sure what my deal was. I could have just been quiet, or a bit reclusive. Now I feel like "the guy with a mental illness". Secrecy felt better.


----------



## cr17 (Jan 17, 2008)

I suppose you can say "I feel anxious around people", or you can say "I have ... disorder". Does it make a difference?

As far as telling other people, I wonder how many people have problems they don't never tell anyone about. It is probably more people than you would initially think. I suppose the main difficulty with telling people, is that they might think you are demanding extra of them. Although, your issues impact your relationship with that person, I think it is probably a good idea to discuss the issues directly. Then again, such advice might easier said than done.


----------



## Lithium4 (Nov 23, 2007)

I'm sure it's good advice. For most people, from what I can tell, that seems to help. Obviously, I have an issue with anxiety/mental disorders in general. I see it as a weakness in myself, which is why I have a problem telling anybody about it. Oh well, something else to work on I guess. The list is getting longer.


----------



## tomcoldaba (Jul 1, 2007)

Lithium4 said:


> I see it as a weakness in myself, which is why I have a problem telling anybody about it. Oh well, something else to work on I guess.


Why is it a weakness? You did not force yourself to have SA. Lets say you suffer from asthma, you would not tell anyone because it is a weakness? No, it is an illness; same with SA. It is an illness.


----------



## finster (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm so ashamed of my anxiety that I have rarely, if ever discussed it with anyone other than my therapist. And even then I feel like a dope.


----------



## tomcoldaba (Jul 1, 2007)

finster said:


> I'm so ashamed of my anxiety that I have rarely, if ever discussed it with anyone other than my therapist. And even then I feel like a dope.


Acceptance is the key. If you cannot accept yourself, how will other people accept you.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

I told my mom...she said " You have this too!!!...Sigh..." lol


----------



## Lithium4 (Nov 23, 2007)

tomcoldaba said:


> Lithium4 said:
> 
> 
> > I see it as a weakness in myself, which is why I have a problem telling anybody about it. Oh well, something else to work on I guess.
> ...


That's what I keep hearing. I guess that for me, the difference is in how I expect other's to perceive my SA. If I tell them I have asthma, I fully expect them to think nothing of it. If I tell them I have SAD, I don't think it's unreasonable for me to expect that some people will view me negatively because of it.

In any case, I realize fully that it's something I need to change in myself, which I guess is a "triumph" of sorts. So it seems this thread isn't entirely misplaced.


----------



## tomcoldaba (Jul 1, 2007)

You are worrying about what people think. That is SA. I tell people about my SA and don't care. I dont tell my peers at work about SA. At work I need to display a positive attitude. But I had talked at length at Toastmaster meetings about my SA. People later told me that they had SA but did not want any one to know about it. I feel really liberated.


----------

